# Butterflies and a couple of flowers - C&C please :)



## Judobreaker (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, I know there's 10 images in here instead of 'a couple'... I'm just very pleased with them. 
This is the result of an afternoon at a Tropical Zoo.
Never been up close with butterflies like these before. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing to say except OUTSTANDING! Did you use your macro 105 on it?

Wish I had some room on my walls. I'd hang up a few of em. Lots of nice stuff at your site too!


----------



## jackiex_x (Mar 30, 2012)

wow!  especially #3


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep, this was with my 105 macro lens. 
I'm considering replacing my biggest photo on my wall above my desk with one of these. (I only hang the best there because they are expensive to print lol).


----------



## lorigon27 (Mar 31, 2012)

I like 5 the best
Good shots


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 31, 2012)

The 5th is my favorite too. I really like the symmetry in there.

You have no idea of the idiotic stance I had to take to get that shot btw.
I must've looked hilarious. xD


----------

